# The Dan Millman/MA connection



## girlbug2

As I understand it Dan Millman was a gymnast back in the day (did he ever explicitly study martial arts?) but many of his writings are attributed to martial arts philosophy. I read Way of the Peaceful Warrior and Journeys of Socrates just to get a feel for the guy, as a few of my MA friends regard him as a sort of MA guru.

From what I saw, his novels are semi-biographical that have been heavily loaded with new age cliches. Peaceful Warrior wasn't a bad story or movie in its own right but I have my doubts about how much of it is fact and how much fiction. Journeys of Socrates was better written as a novel but required more suspension of disbelief on my part. I could see some of the broader existential concepts expressed and illustrated by the characters' experiences in the stories. Probably if you have a heavily existentialist world view these books would be most appealing to you.

However, I still fail to see how Millman has had such a heavy connection to martial arts philosophy if he has no verifiable martial arts background!

Anybody else read Millman or even seen the Peaceful Warrior film -- your thoughts?


----------



## elder999

girlbug2 said:


> As I understand it Dan Millman was a gymnast back in the day (did he ever explicitly study martial arts?) but many of his writings are attributed to martial arts philosophy. I read Way of the Peaceful Warrior and Journeys of Socrates just to get a feel for the guy, as a few of my MA friends regard him as a sort of MA guru.
> 
> From what I saw, his novels are semi-biographical that have been heavily loaded with new age cliches. Peaceful Warrior wasn't a bad story or movie in its own right but I have my doubts about how much of it is fact and how much fiction. Journeys of Socrates was better written as a novel but required more suspension of disbelief on my part. I could see some of the broader existential concepts expressed and illustrated by the characters' experiences in the stories. Probably if you have a heavily existentialist world view these books would be most appealing to you.
> 
> However, I still fail to see how Millman has had such a heavy connection to martial arts philosophy if he has no verifiable martial arts background!
> 
> Anybody else read Millman or even seen the Peaceful Warrior film -- your thoughts?



Dan Millman earned shodan in aikido under Robert Nadeau, sensei.


----------



## shesulsa

He also admits to melding outstanding qualities of many teachers into the one character Socrates.


----------



## girlbug2

Elder 999, did he gain that experience before or after he wrote Peaceful Warrior?


----------



## Formosa Neijia

elder999 said:


> Dan Millman earned shodan in aikido under Robert Nadeau, sensei.



That's very interesting. Nadeau also trained Peter Ralston, the creator of Cheng Hsin and author of many books. The books take a heavy philosophical viewpoint but are grounded in physical practice.

I thought that Milman's last book showed some connection to systema, or was it sambo? Anyway, there was a RMA connection.


----------



## frank raud

A friend of mine was recently at a Bill Kipp Fast Combatives seminar, Dan Millman was an attendee, so he still has involvement in martial arts.


----------



## elder999

girlbug2 said:


> Elder 999, did he gain that experience before or after he wrote Peaceful Warrior?


 

Before, I believe, but I'm really not sure.....


----------



## tallgeese

I've read "The Warrior Athlete" and found it kind of so/so.  There are sound theories in there, but very little of it is specifically speaking to ma training of any kind.

For newer people, which is when I originally read it, it might give a better understanding of the pace of learning, ect.  But I can't say that I've referenced back to it in years.

Personally, I could do with a little less theory from him and more "shut up and train" mentality.  But that's just my knuckle dragger personality.


----------

